
Sirin Labs nabs $72M to build the Rolls-Royce of smartphones: ‘Solarin’ - preetish
http://venturebeat.com/2016/04/24/sirin-labs-nabs-72m-to-launch-the-rolls-royce-of-smartphones-first-phone-launching-in-may/
======
visarga
10,000$ phones. Are they sane? This is the new "I am rich" app, now as a
phone.

